
Introducing Skaffold: Easy and Repeatable Kubernetes Development - ifcologne
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/03/introducing-Skaffold-Easy-and-repeatable-Kubernetes-development.html?m=1
======
jacques_chester
The previous conversation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16538090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16538090)

Google's container teams have a lot of projects bubbling at the moment. One
common theme is: images are slow. Building, shipping, updating.

Hence Skaffold, FTL, Jib, image-rebase (shhh) and I am sure there are many
others I don't know about. I think most or all of them are destined to see
wide application.

------
outside1234
Also see ‘draft’ from Microsoft which was released last year and this is
patterned off of.

[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/streamlining-
kubernet...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/streamlining-kubernetes-
development-with-draft/)

~~~
jacques_chester
There is a lot of convergent evolution in the k8s space right now. People see
the same gaps and think of similar solution.

I've had a chance to see a demo by one of the Google folks responsible for
Skaffold and it was pretty clear it came about to scratch an itch.

